# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اتاق عمل یا دامپزشکی یا چشم پزشکی؟

## rmindn

بچه ها یه کمکی کنید موندم.
از نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟
اتاق عمل یا دامپزشکی یا چشم پزشکی؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

چشم پزشکی چیه؟؟؟بینایی سنجی منظورته؟ :Y (463):

----------


## rmindn

اره همون
راستی از بینایی سنجی نمیشه چشم پزسکی رو انتخاب کرد؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

بینایی سنجی از اینایی که گفتی خیلی بهتره
نه نمیشه

----------


## rmindn

چرا؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

چی چرا دقیقا؟؟؟ :Yahoo (39): 
اگه چرا مال بینایی سنجیه که گفتم بهتره چون هم رو بورسه هم مستقل میتونی کار کنی از نظر بازار کار و درامد هم مشکی نداری در حد خودش 
ولی اگه چرا مال چشم پزشکیه باید بگم که چشم پزشکی تخصصه و باید عمومی رو بخونی بعد بری تخصص
نه از کارشناسی بپری واسه تخصص
بینایی سنجی رو میتونی ادامه بدی با ارشد و دکترا 
مثل همه کارشناس های بقیه ی رشته ها
دقیقا تر این اطلاع ندارم دیگه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## rmindn

mer30 
منظورم همون اولیه بود

----------

